# Samsung SDHC PRO UHS-I Memory card compatibility with Sony Nex 3n?



## ghemanth90 (Apr 29, 2014)

Just ordered Samsung 32GB SDHC Pro Class 10 UHS-I Memory Card for my Sony NEX 3N. Now skeptical about its compatibility as the product page says "Compatible Device - Digital SLR, 3D Video" does that mean this card would not be compatible with a digital camera?
Product's link -> *www.samsung.com/in/consumer/memory-storage/memory-cards/sdhc-pro/MB-SGBGB/CN


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 29, 2014)

Not a problem,its ofcourse compatible.


----------

